# MJ to Kings-Can you imagine?



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

There was an article on Insidehoops.com that talked about the possibilty, however remote, of Mj coming to the Kings via trade or via permission from the Wiz to opt out of his contract. I know it sounds like a pipe dream, but can you imagine next year's western conf. finals if this happened? It would be like the entire history of the NBA had been building up to this one series. It would form the greatest matchup of all time (name one that was better), and give MJ one last shot at glory and to prove once again that Kobe can't touch his greatness. Bibby and Jordan would be the ultimate clutch tandem. And did i mention the ratings? The league's most popular team and it's most popular player (ever) join forces against the team everybody outside of L.A. loves to hate. If MJ can accept the reality that the Wiz are doomed and join the Kings, i would probably have a wet dream every single night until the western finals are over!(JK)


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Who would the Wiz get in return for MJ?


----------



## ken pham (Jun 21, 2002)

The Kings could get all the allstar in the nba and still loose to the Lakers untill shaq and kobe retired.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

*ken pham*

the Lakers barely won this year-add the greatest player ever to this team, and there's no question they'd win. Kobe's a helluva player, but he's crap next to MJ.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't think that this whole MJ trade thing will work out, though I am not going to say it won't happen. If MJ were to go to any team I see that the one team he would go to would be to the Lakers to play for Phil Jackson once more. Though I would never want to see this happen in a million years!!


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

i don't think that it will happen either, but it's fun to speculate about. The Kings may be able to beat the Lakers this year without MJ, with him they could be one of the greatest teams ever.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*MJ to Kings???.......Hmmmmmm??*

To the ever-dearest kings fans:

I'm sure most of you have probably read that article on MJ??
IMO - It's not gonna happen, if it does happen......OHH BOY!!!
Bring it on and let's play (Not cry).

I pasted on a part of the article, the kings are blinded by...
Either your hatred towards LA is considered blindness or just simply that painful to accept the proven facts....

I'll admitt, there were some questionable calls???
and it's known to be - the Kings were cheated
The Kings got away with some calls as well....
the games had to be played, and it had to move on....
TO GAME 7

Those calls Adleman has been crying about till now, happened before the Kings beat themselves out in gm 7, (they had a very good chance to take it) it was obvious, they were freezing down the stretch, 2 airballs by Peja & Christie only told the direction the Kings were going and let's not forget the DISMAL freethrow display they had. So just to refresh and hope to put an ending to this Kings nightmare.....read below and see what the world sees


From: Artcile - Michael Jordan Should Feast Like a King

the Kings lost Game 7 fair and square. Why? The reason was not talent or athleticism, but rather nerves. With the exception of all players named Mike Bibby, the Kings came into Game 7 with pressure beyond anything they had experienced, and their nerves got the best of them. What else could possibly explain shooting 16 of 30 from the free throw stripe? To overcome this hurdle, the Kings need championship experience and nerves of steel. Who better to teach this to them than the master himself? By instilling his values and his work ethic and his championship mentality into the Kings, Jordan could give Sacramento something that no other player could possibly give. 

C-ya all in the playoff's next year


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

I just think it's funny how the LAKERS are still talking about the WCF this year. I mean, come on, every time O'Neal comes on TV he says something about the Kings.

"Sacramento will never be the capital of California. Los Angeles is the capital of California."

and then...

"The Sacramento Kings are a very good WNBA team."

If the Lakers really wanted the Kings/Lakers series to be done with, wouldn't they stop talking about it every chance they get...?

Anyways, yeah, MJ would be cool on the Kings, but I think I read that we would have to give up Turkoglu for him, and I don't think one year of MJ is worth Turkoglu's whole career...


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*It's all good....I ain't bashing*

I guess it's called trash talking, cause you guys don't stop talking about at all.....It's all good bro!!!

I read some posts a few weeks ago on how, the Kings were snatched up from the WCF, and I rec'd some PM's as well...

I didn't post that up to bash or create anything negative....
My badd If I did.....See ya then


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

I heard that the Kings are close to either signing Clark or Marshall?? any truth in that?? that would be great for the Kings and they would definately, be the best collection of talent next season.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: It's all good....I ain't bashing*



> Originally posted by *LA-Drew *
> I guess it's called trash talking, cause you guys don't stop talking about at all.....It's all good bro!!!
> 
> I read some posts a few weeks ago on how, the Kings were snatched up from the WCF, and I rec'd some PM's as well...
> ...


No, it's OK, I know you weren't bashing, I'm just saying that Kings and Lakers fans are still mad at each other about the series and that's pretty stupid. Both sides want to, like, have the last word or something. It's just a pissing match between the teams, and I wish both sides would just shut up.

Oh, and about Clark and/or Marshall, yeah that'd be cool if the Kings picked up one of those two guys, preferably Clark, but we'll see.


----------



## deestillballin (Jun 23, 2002)

Okay I am about to set my opinoin. IMO Lakers aint nothin without Phil Jackson.. You think about it. Shaq and Kobe were together in 96, 97 and 98 I sure didnt see the Lakers have any rings much less see them at the Finals. I saw the Bulls win those rings(who were coached by Phil Jackson) Do I hate the Lakers NO. What I hate is seeing all these people say "Lakers are gonna win untill Shaq and Kobe retire" The way I see its the Lakers are going to win untill Phil Jackson is gone. Okay thats all I have to say. Thats just me stating my opinion


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> I just think it's funny how the LAKERS are still talking about the WCF this year. I mean, come on, every time O'Neal comes on TV he says something about the Kings.
> 
> "Sacramento will never be the capital of California. Los Angeles is the capital of California."
> ...


That's just Shaq and he's hilarious he said the same thing about the Spurs two years ago. 
He also if you've seen the LA championship video he sang a song the day after game 7 to the Kings (it's funny as hell) sing it to the Cheers theme:

Winnin a championship takes everything you got 
The Kings thought it was in here, but I'm tellin you it's not
Vlade said without home court advantage we couldn't win
Vlade are you stupid I'll tell you one time again
You need to go where they know your name
And the Lakers we know how to play the game
You said we couldn't win in your place
guess what Kobe dunked it in your face
You need to go where everybody knows your name.

I laughed for like an hour


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah that's why everyone hates Shaq- who's only in this league cause he's so much bigger than everyone else. Kobe is someone I think most people can at least respect because he got where he is on skill, hard-work, and determination, but Shaq got here on being big. He's the reason i cheer for the Kings and not the Lakers. Remember when he said that his Lakers would kill Jordan's Bulls? Ridiculous! Not in a million years would that happen. Jordan's Bulls are in the rare, elite class of great teams like the 85-86 Celtics or the 86-87 Lakers. People like to say stuff like, " he has the right to be cocky- he's a three time champion". So is Kobe and before him Jordan and Pippen, and none of them ever say stuff like that. You guys want to know why people dislike the Lakers, he's why. Most of the Kobe hatred probably stems from the fact that he's Shaq's teammate.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> 
> 
> That's just Shaq and he's hilarious he said the same thing about the Spurs two years ago.
> ...






HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! LMAO
THAT WAS GOOD, AND WE'LL SING IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> 
> 
> That's just Shaq and he's hilarious he said the same thing about the Spurs two years ago.
> ...


Yes, I actually knew about the Spurs two years ago. And, yes, I actually did see that portion of the Lakers video.

I think you just wanted an excuse to insult the Kings and didn't really pay attention to what I wrote. What I was saying was that Shaquille O'Neal keeps saying that the Kings can't stop talking about the WCF this year. Well, HE is the one that keeps bringing it up. The last time the Kings were on national TV was when Bibby and Webber were on the Tonight Show, and they didn't whine then. So where are O'Neal's comments coming from? They're not coming from anywhere; it's the LAKERS that can't let it go. They (O'Neal) are mad that someone stole some of their thunder and so O'Neal wants to punish the Kings for it by callling us whiners. Notice how he never seems to bring up the "Starts with a C and ends with a T" comment he made after game 2. It's totally immature and totally out of line, and THAT is why Shaquille O'Neal is so hated by non-Laker fans.


----------

